# Richoso update



## scarbelly (Jul 22, 2011)

I just got off the phone with Rich. He is doing better.  He had been home from the hospital for about 3 weeks and had to go back in and is just back home and starting to recover.

He and Gloria are fine - his computer died so he has not been able to get on line. He wanted me to tell everyone hello.

I told him we all miss his smiling pepper face.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 22, 2011)

Scarbelly said:


> I just got off the phone with Rich. He is doing better.  He had been home from the hospital for about 3 weeks and had to go back in and is just back home and starting to recover.
> 
> He and Gloria are fine - his computer died so he has not been able to get on line. He wanted me to tell everyone hello.
> 
> I told him we all miss his smiling pepper face.


Glad he's doing better!!!

He's one of the great ones !!

Bear


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the update Gary. He is noticeably missed.... It's all good my friend!!!


----------



## alelover (Jul 22, 2011)

Hope he gets back soon. He's a great asset to this place. Glad he's doing better.


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

Rich, get better you chili head, It's all good . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  We miss you around here.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 22, 2011)

Glad to hear, thinking of u often Rich.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Missed your posts Rich, glad your doing well!


----------



## venture (Jul 23, 2011)

Glad he is doing better.  Please pass on our best wishes.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 23, 2011)

If anyone else wants to add comments, I am going to print this thread out and mail it to him since his PC is down for the count


----------



## africanmeat (Jul 25, 2011)

You are a good Friend Gary .send him my best wishes and a quick  recovery


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 25, 2011)

Tell I said we are thinking of him here in the panhandle..

  Craig


----------



## roller (Jul 25, 2011)

The very best to you..


----------



## daddydon (Jul 25, 2011)

Praying for you!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jul 25, 2011)

Get Well Soon Rich, We Miss You....


----------



## cheezeerider (Jul 25, 2011)

I have'nt been around much lately. Sorry to hear you were having troubles there Rich, but glad to hear you're doing well.

Take care friend


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 25, 2011)

Glad to see you're vertical again!!

Todd


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 25, 2011)

Get well soon Rich

Its all good my friend.


----------



## fester (Jul 25, 2011)

Get well soon because Hatch season is starting!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 26, 2011)

Have a quick recovery!  Best wishes...JJ


----------



## chefrob (Aug 3, 2011)

thx for the update gary and a great idea sending him this!

get better our lil' chili head....and as dan stated.......it IS all good my friend!


----------



## realtorterry (Aug 4, 2011)

Hope I'm not to late?

Rich you are missed here at SMF!!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 4, 2011)

Hey Richoso, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






,glad to see your back in motion.Now get that 'puter fixed and post some Q
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Later,and...


----------



## boykjo (Aug 4, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Hope I'm not to late?
> 
> Rich you are missed here at SMF!!




X2


----------



## thebarbequeen (Aug 24, 2011)

So sorry to hear of the turn of events, after such a good rally.   Every time I get to see "It's all good, my friend" on the forum, it feels like a smokey, bbq hug and pat on the back


----------



## shortend (Aug 24, 2011)

That is great news. Rich kinda had us scared there for a little bit. Hope the neighbors get to start smelling some TBS wafting over the patio fence real soon.


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 24, 2011)

Guys - this was a post about a month before he turned for the worse again - there is another post with a more current update


----------

